# Sticky  REVIEW: Mark Worrell and Audiomasters (Charlotte, NC)



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Review for:

Mark Worrell – partner shop – Audiomasters of Pineville, NC (near Charlotte)

Details:

Mark Worrell
[email protected]
DIYMA PM: treosols


Website:

Auto Sound System Pineville, NC - Audiomasters


My first interaction with Mark was when I had an Audison Bit One installed, and Mark set gains and worked with the tune. I was impressed with the methodology that he used to get everything set up, and he was extremely personable. 

At about this same time, Mark had finished a build on a BMW X3 and was working on a build in a BMW M5. Both of these cars were owned by fella that became a great friend – John Adams - minibox. Mark did some amazing work on both of these vehicles, and this is where I was able to see the skill level – the artistry and ingenuity. 

*John's X3*

*Here is the link to the full build:*

BMW X3 - Minibox

*Highlights: *


















*John's M5*

*Here is a link to the full thread:*

John's M5 Build























Mark also worked on Ben Vollmer's Audi A4

Ben Vollmer's Audi A4


I bought my Subaru BRZ and had it initially installed by a friend. I changed my front stage drivers and decided that I wanted Mark to build pillars for the Audison tweeters. Again, it was great to get reacquainted with him, and I was extremely impressed by the methods he employed and his ability to work on the pieces without having the car. He worked very quickly, and got the pillars done when he said he would. 

Another thing that really impresses me with Mark’s work is the fact that he has to be pleased with the final product – he is willing to start from scratch if the shape or the fit is not right. He is a perfectionist and isn’t satisfied with mediocrity. 

Mark worked on my pillars first. 









Anyway, I was completing a review of a subwoofer, and decided I really liked the sound of the front sub. I contacted Mark about trying to incorporate a 10” Onyx sub in the front floorboard. It was not going to happen! Fortunately, he had a great subwoofer solution, and he built a fantastic enclosure. I love how the enclosure looks – it was important to him that the enclosure blended seamlessly with the interior of the car. 











I decided to remove the rear IB wall after getting some feedback from Matt R, and Mark gave me a hand with that. It was at that point that Mark mentioned an idea to improve the install with the mid bass drivers. He told me about an idea of multiple rings. Of course I couldn’t visualize exactly what his plan was, but he said that when it is done, the driver would fire directly into the cabin instead partially firing within the door card. 

Mark was working on a BRZ for another DIYMA member, and he was going to use my car as a REFERENCE (inside joke). He completed pillars, door card pieces, and the 3’s in the dash. During a day of ‘helping’ him with the door cards, Mark mentioned some ideas that he had for re-mounting the 3’s in my dash. I dropped the car again, and Mark glassed in the mid range drivers. 

I'll post up pics soon with the door cards / rings and the construction of the dash 'pods'.

Enough about my car…..this isn’t my build thread ☺ I just wanted to start a thread to show some of the installs that he has done, and provide a place for guys to get his contact information. He works out of a shop in Charlotte, but as you can see with what he did with Kevin’s BRZ, he can work on various things long distance without the car. 

I'm sure Kevin will post some pics of his build once he gets the pieces.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Mark is "The Doctor"


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Apr 2, 2010)

Hm. Where to start...

I'm Kevin. Mark is currently working on my BRZ as Jason mentioned. While looking through Jason's build thread, I decided I wanted A-pillars like that. I contacted Jason and he put me in touch with Mark.

Mark was very personable and willing to do some work for me even though, being in Arizona, I'm all the way across the country. Luckily, he's already done work on Jason's BRZ so he was familiar with the car. Additionally, Jason was going out of town and graciously agreed to leave his car with Mark as a REFERENCE. 

Seeing just the pictures in Jason's build thread, I was comfortable Mark would produce top shelf pillars. In our emails I mentioned some of my other plans, and quickly decided to have Mark work on my entire front stage. Along with the pillars, he's doing the door speakers and dash speakers. He continues to send pictures as he goes and all of it looks amazing. Jason tells me the pics don't do the pieces justice and I believe him. I hadn't seen the pics of Mark's other work until I'd already sent him my speakers. Just look through the build threads Jason linked above. Ho-Lee-Sheet! 

Mark stays in touch via phone, email or text to let me know how things are progressing. And always makes me laugh. It's been awesome working with him. I'd love for him to do my amp rack and sub enclosure too (I'm actually buying my new amps from him also), but I'm not sure that is feasible from across the country. Maybe!

If you want to see some more pics, take a look at my build thread linked in my sig. The bottom line is: Mark is a BEAST!


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

I do miss the sound of the 6.5's in the x3. That was an amazing build. The doors were done perfectly.


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

For the trunk of the car, Mark wanted to remove the sub box, which may I add was put in by me and Mark couldn't stand, and build something like this:



Unfortunately, I sold the car before he could get his hands on it again.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Mark is the man. Awesome guy and underrated installer.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I am certainly looking forward to what Mark does in the Ford!!!


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

Another one of my all time Mark favorites


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

No, those aren't factory


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

Amp rack


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

Double secret probation pics:


----------



## rquigley (Nov 4, 2013)

I have been searching the Charlotte area for reputable installers and I wasn't finding any great suggestions. Most were from message boards from '07-'09 and many of those guys are no longer in the area (or have moved on to other things).

I haven't tried Audiomasters yet but it seems like Mark knows his stuff. I have an '07 Porsche 911 turbo and have high expectations. I visited the local Freeman's and was very unimpressed, and was left with the feeling that they installers really hadn't worked on many 997 Porsche's. That led me to call Chad Bosworth of Bosworth Audio/Customs who I have been in contact a few times. I have been impressed with his knowledge so far and his customer service has been good. He has worked on another 997 Porsche and had good suggestions for my car.

It's always good to know there are several options in the area.

Russell


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

rquigley said:


> I have been searching the Charlotte area for reputable installers and I wasn't finding any great suggestions. Most were from message boards from '07-'09 and many of those guys are no longer in the area (or have moved on to other things).
> 
> I haven't tried Audiomasters yet but it seems like Mark knows his stuff. I have an '07 Porsche 911 turbo and have high expectations. I visited the local Freeman's and was very unimpressed, and was left with the feeling that they installers really hadn't worked on many 997 Porsche's. That led me to call Chad Bosworth of Bosworth Audio/Customs who I have been in contact a few times. I have been impressed with his knowledge so far and his customer service has been good. He has worked on another 997 Porsche and had good suggestions for my car.
> 
> ...


Do yourself a service and visit with Mark Worrell. From clean, stealthy stock look to flashy fiberglass...he can do it. And to top it off, you'll enjoy the experience as he's a personable guy.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

minibox said:


> Another one of my all time Mark favorites



That's beautiful. Looks better than most stock panels 


.


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

Loving those door panels and amp rack. I'd love build my amp rack up like that. I gots more building and shaping to do.


----------



## ike3000 (Mar 28, 2008)

Mark is a really cool guy. I talked to him a bit at the Summer G2G about tweeter position ideas and potential mid options. He gave me a lot of good suggestions. I'm following through with one of his suggestions on tweeter location and test fits so far are yielding amazing results. Sure wish I had the spare $$ to have him do the work for me!


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Mark is the best installer that I personally know in the area.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Sticky?


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Beautiful work! More pics please


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I will be posting mine after this weekend


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Apr 2, 2010)

I'll be posting some tonight. You, sir, are a slacker!


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Ohhh, does that mean UPS has finally arrived?? 

You must be pretty stoked !


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Apr 2, 2010)

captainobvious said:


> Ohhh, does that mean UPS has finally arrived??
> 
> You must be pretty stoked !


Yes they did and yes I am!

The pieces are GREAT! The battery died on my good camera so I'm going to solidify some wiring for a bit then take some pics.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Apr 2, 2010)

Here are a few more pics of Mark's handiwork. The man isn't just an installer. He's a CRAFTSMAN.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Damn...very nice!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I have a few more pics to add to this review 

Mark completed an upgrade to the rings that were securing the Audison 6.5's to the doors. He had a vision of how it should be done, he tried to convey that to me, but I just couldn't see it until he was in the middle of it. I was with him for a good portion of it, and it was a process!!! 

It is a multi-part ring system that allows the driver to play into the cabin without playing into the door card. The driver can be serviced without taking out off the door card - very cool! The grills in these pictures are temporary. He covered the door card pieces with Alcantara to match the other pieces in the car. 

The materials that he used and the sound deadening that he employed made the doors effectively dead.......no rattles from the door card or metal door pieces. This is a very solid mount for the driver, and with 100% of the front wave coming into the cabin, the driver plays with much more authority. A few of the guys this past weekend really pushed the system, and the mid bass wasn't a source of weakness anymore 

Pic of the ring system







You can see that the driver can be serviced straight through the mount. 



Next, I had mentioned to Mark that even though the mid range sounded pretty good in the car, I wasn't happy with the installation of the thesis mids. They were in good rings that Ryan made me, but they were secured to the plastic inside the dash with sound deadener used as the baffle. They were firing directly into the windscreen, which again, sounded good, but he thought that a different angle may be beneficial. 

I dropped off the car again, and he went to work. Early pic of his aiming session:



Working it up:





Final result - unobtrusive - from the outside of the car, barely noticeable if you didn't know what grills came stock (of course the big silver tweeter lets you know that there is something going on in here ) The grills are extremely thin and are virtually transparent (before I was playing through all of the plastic of the stock grills). The mids are aimed at the same point that the tweeters are. He used a combination of grill cloth, trunk liner to cover the fiberglass, and Alcantara to trim the base. 













I get a much more focused, clear image from the mid range. That was immediately evident when I adjusted the time alignment. Just as with the mid bass install, this update increased the sound quality as well as the aesthetic value in the car. I want to thank Mark again for completing the mid range install as a rush job so that I may have it done prior to going to Erin's meet in Alabama. It was a thrill to 'unveil' this update at such a wonderful venue.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

The BRZ keeps getting better and better Jay! Can't wait to demo it again 

Question- Is there a grill for the midrange "pods" as well to cover the opening up?


Looking fantastic!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

captainobvious said:


> The BRZ keeps getting better and better Jay! Can't wait to demo it again
> 
> Question- Is there a grill for the midrange "pods" as well to cover the opening up?
> 
> ...


Thanks Steve! It will be a good time demoing the car for you. 

The black grill you see in a couple shots have a couple of plastic bars that are covered with grill cloth to 'protect' the speaker and to give the grill the desired shape. Let me know if that doesn't answer your query.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

bertholomey said:


> Thanks Steve! It will be a good time demoing the car for you.
> 
> The black grill you see in a couple shots have a couple of plastic bars that are covered with grill cloth to 'protect' the speaker and to give the grill the desired shape. Let me know if that doesn't answer your query.


Nope, that's good. I couldn't tell what I was looking at in the first two pics, but now I see. Love that there's a grill cloth "screen" to protect from the sun and prying eyes


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

All of that work goes into making sure you CAN'T see it. This looks incredible. I bet it sounds that way too.

Glad you are happy.


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

Very nice and he isn't too far away!

May have to stop in and check them out.............


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I saw Jason's install in person this weekend and I just wanted to post that the quality and aesthetics were really, really good. There were no missing seams, no jacked up vinyl wrapping, no hack install jobs. Everything was incredibly well fabricated and exuded fine craftsmanship. The work Mark W did on Jason's car was/is superb!


----------



## Dimitris (Jan 5, 2012)

bertholomey said:


> I have a few more pics to add to this review
> 
> Mark completed an upgrade to the rings that were securing the Audison 6.5's to the doors. He had a vision of how it should be done, he tried to convey that to me, but I just couldn't see it until he was in the middle of it. I was with him for a good portion of it, and it was a process!!!
> 
> ...


Hello sir.I also have the Orchestra set.Do they perform better off or on axis?I built those A pillars and I was wondering if they could sound better in an off axis alignment 
















Thanx for your time


----------



## Dimitris (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Those are great looking pillars you have there. From my experience, they are a bit better more on axis then completely off axis. I believe you should get great response out of the arrangement you have there - tuning dependent of course.


----------



## Dimitris (Jan 5, 2012)

bertholomey said:


> Those are great looking pillars you have there. From my experience, they are a bit better more on axis then completely off axis. I believe you should get great response out of the arrangement you have there - tuning dependent of course.


Thanx my friend for your reply and your good words.For sure tuning is the most important answer in the one million question "how do they perform".I was very skeptical which way to follow on or off axis.BTW are you satisfied with their performance or did you expect more from a 3k set?


----------



## .69077 (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Dimitris said:


> Thanx my friend for your reply and your good words.For sure tuning is the most important answer in the one million question "how do they perform".I was very skeptical which way to follow on or off axis.BTW are you satisfied with their performance or did you expect more from a 3k set?


Well, I'm sitting in the car with Mic's recent mix disc - listening to Rodrigo Y Gabriela crank out 'One' live and I am absolutely blown away. 

I had the opportunity to hear these drivers in my friend's excellent X3 and M5, so I have had experience hearing what these excellent speakers have to offer. There may be many 'better' speakers out there, but these completely satisfy me - sound quality potential, aesthetics, exclusivity, and the Italian cool factor (I used to own a Ducati, AGV helmet, Dainese jacket / gloves) - pretty goofy, but they make me happy. More importantly, they stopped the cycle of 'wanting better' - like the P99 RS and the Mosconi amps. Sure, there are 'better', more expensive, more exclusive stuff out there, but these three parts of my system is what satisfies my 'strivings' - and glad I'm off of the equipment merry-go-around. I'm very glad that I am focused on the install / tune  And I'm glad that I went to Mark for the upgrades. 

That was a lot longer answer than (got it right Ryan) you were looking for, but that is typical of me.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Erin said no hack install job...lol. 

Mark is my favorite hack, er Danny Craig, er...well...at least Mark will get it.


----------



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

cant wait to get some work done by mark in my new ride. i got to listen to jasons car again and look at marks work and it is excellent.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Y'all gonna make Mark have a big head and ego.

Mark has been building high end car audio for well over 2 decades. Few magazine shots back in the day.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

That is absolutely right - he didn't just show up last month or last year. I saw one of those magazine spreads at the shop. He has been in the game a mighty long time, and that is how he has the knowledge of vehicles (what works and what doesn't) as well as various fabrication techniques. In my experience with Mark, this has been key to a fast start and successful finish - on time, because of his base of knowledge.


----------



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

tell mark to get on the site and check his pm from me or his email


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

He gave you a call......left a message......asked if I was satisfied ?


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Another aesthetically amazing and fantastic sounding improvement to my car courtesy of Mark Worrell

I finally was able to hook up with Mark to have the Stereo Integrity mkIV BM installed in the proper sized enclosure. Net volume comes out to 0.5 cu ft - extremely strong but light enclosure. From my BRZ build thread.

The Sub




























This is the box I received the sub in:










I tried to put it in a similarly sized box that Mark had built, but the basket made it impossible without trimming out the opening of the enclosure. I wanted to get it in this box for when I took the sub down to Erin's G2G this past Fall. 










Just couldn't get it to seat:










So this is how I was doing a lot of my initial listening......sounded like it had a lot of potential to me. Mark had some criticisms about the sound - because of the box size and because it was just firing up into nothing, but he felt it had potential as well. 










This is the first pic that Mark sent me.....with a caption 'Oh My!' This was going to be a challenge to get a 12" subwoofer in a 0.5 cu ft enclosure mounted under the dash that won't take up any more foot space.










Well, this was a hard one to build.....primarily due to the challenges of the recent polar vortex that decided to strike right when I needed to have my subwoofer built.....how dare it! There was some challenges with heating and equipment availability (apparently fiberglass doesn't want to cure at 43F) - Mark was eventually able to overcome these set backs, but it caused some incredibly long, frustrating hours. Here are a couple early pics:


















































































Lined with Road Kill for GP










Stuffed and wired










This is basically what I saw when I arrived on Saturday.......I was pumped!!!




























He asked me to pick it up and carry it over to the other side of the shop to blow it off with the air hose - I nearly threw it to the ceiling - it weighed HALF of what I thought it would weigh. We looked for a scale, but none could be found. We guessed the enclosure + sub was about 25 pounds.....at the most. I think Mark said (please correct me if wrong) he layed up 9 layers of 1.5 ounce mat - the thing is strong!!! From what I remember, it is about half the weight of the JL enclosure - it had a lot more MDF in it's construction. 

Of course.....perfect fit. The total increase in distance from the fire wall (or loss of foot space) was less than 3/4" from what the JL enclosure was - I thought that was amazing!



















Next step was creating the beauty panel. Again, Mark had a concept in his head that he tried to communicate to me.......I didn't get it. Really cool though to see it put together right in front of me. He joined two pieces of wood....fiberglassed the joint for strength.....added some cleats for strength.......and then covered it to match the interior of the vehicle. He did this in about an hour......very cool.





































At one point, he was talking about something, and then he flipped this thing around and I got a look at the front.....I just stopped in mid-sentence 



















I apparently didn't get a pic of the back side - he covered it with carpet, so that the mdf is not seen.

Dirty test fit










Some finished pics I took yesterday after I cleaned up the car. 









































































Last one!


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Mark is the Chuck Norris of fiberglass. It cures when he tells it to...MEKP or not, the resin knows better.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> Mark is the Chuck Norris of fiberglass. It cures when he tells it to...MEKP or not, the resin knows better.


I love it!!!!!!


----------



## dgr932 (Mar 31, 2011)

He makes it look easy. TALENT!


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

No, the materials and cars know better than to mess with him.

Mark doesn't build cars, the cars build themselves out of fear.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Very talented and nice guy, cares about his work and it shows in the finished product.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Mark can make a snowman out of rain.

That's how badass he is.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Pretend like the YouTube video for The Most Interesting Man In The World is giving his views on Bromance because the internet that I'm using is obviously not allowing me to use this video


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Mark is very precise with his work. There are only a handful of installers I'd trust to do work for me (and precisely zero around my area) out there and Mark is one of them. He has the ability to do the wild, insane install as well as the skills to make a crazy install look totally unassuming. That's talent.
And to top it off, he's just a really nice guy too. He spends tons of time talking with you about all the ideas he has and will scrap pieces to start over if the look isn't what he wants, or if he thinks of a better way to do it.
When an installer is willing to spend an hour adjusting aiming just to eliminate a 1/4" difference in aiming angle between drivers on opposite sides of the car...that's an installer you want working in your vehicle. Again, precision and attention to detail. There are quite a few guys with excellent skillsets out there but very few that have the total package to bring you an excellent install and an excellent experience. If you want both- Mark is your man.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Apr 2, 2010)

thehatedguy said:


> Mark is the Chuck Norris of fiberglass. It cures when he tells it to...MEKP or not, the resin knows better.





thehatedguy said:


> No, the materials and cars know better than to mess with him.
> 
> Mark doesn't build cars, the cars build themselves out of fear.


Bwahahaha!

Yeah Mark always does an amazing job!


----------



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

hahaha. 

on a serious note, mark got in touch with me on wednesday. waiting for him to set up a time for me to bring my car to him


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

The patented Worrell Swoop

Beast mode switch turned on then welded into position


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

I have heard this guy was good !!, At one time I thought Mark Brooks did your BRZ install.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

splaudiohz said:


> I have heard this guy was good !!, At one time I thought Mark Brooks did your BRZ install.


He is good! 

Mark Brooks did the original install when I first got the car.


----------



## crea_78 (Jan 6, 2014)

I live within 10 minutes from Audiomasters. The only problem is, they don't carry the brands I am looking to purchase... ie, Hertz, Hybrid Audio, etc. I have been going here for years before Mark came along, but not sure if I should go back to Audiomasters and purchase the gear I want online, or go to Bosworth Audio where they have the everything I am looking for??


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I would go see Mark for the install stuff...but that's just me. Mark had been there since the at least the mid 90s. He left for a bit to go out on his own with his brother up in Hickory for a few years and then went to another start up for a bit.

I thought they sold Hertz and Audison at one point.


----------



## crea_78 (Jan 6, 2014)

I can either buy the parts off of here and save $$ or I can contact Mark about getting the items I want. More than likely, I will have him do the install for me.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Apr 2, 2010)

Just email or PM him and tell him what you want to do. You can get the stuff elsewhere if need be and have him install it. Check the first post for his contact info.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Agreed. You want Mark to do your install for sure. If they don't carry it, you can contact him about the possibility of getting it, OR purchase on your own.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I know the other shops he has worked for in the past has sold both Audison and Hybrid...so he knows what to do with them.


----------



## crea_78 (Jan 6, 2014)

OK thanks for all the help  Not exactly ready to purchase everything but when I do, will contact Mark.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

It is time for another update 

Pillars!

(from my build thread to give you the story) 

The other feedback that I got was from Steve Cook. He stated that he felt that I was leaving something 'on the table' with my tweeters mounted off-axis. He stated that if the tweets were mounted closer to on-axis, I may realize more detail, resolution, and potentially greater width to the sound stage. I replied that I appreciated his feedback, but I wasn't willing to start from scratch on the pillars. I relayed that info to Mark, but told him that I would just continue to work on the tune. 

Mark pulled the tweets out of the pillars and aimed them more on-axis to see what difference it would make in this car with these pillars. He was impressed with the difference. I got the car with the tweets angled in the current pillars - I drove the car to Atlanta and back and agreed - the change in detail and width was worth it! Mark worked on the pillars and got a great looking set that sound fantastic. But.......they were impossible to wrap with the vinyl he has on hand. He wrapped in them in grill cloth to get them ready for the meet on the 26th. We will get them wrapped in the real stretchy vinyl he can order. 





































Finished




























It is kind of hard to make out what the difference is in these pictures - in person, it is very obvious.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Amp Rack

Concerning the amp rack.......The original amp install was exactly what I had asked for, but I decided that it was time to put these amps in a great looking rack. To me, these amps are too pretty to be hid under a false floor - especially after I painted them. I also wanted to get my spare back in the car as well. 

I talked to Mark about it briefly, and his wheels started turning. Immediately, he had some great ideas, and he was excited about what was rolling around in his head. We struck a deal that he wasn't going to send me any teaser pics, and I wasn't going to actually see the final product until the meet on the 26th. Well, things went a little differently than planned, so I did see the rack before the meet  I loved it! 

With the three large amps in such a small space, he had the idea to have a double sided amp rack....I thought that was brilliant! I can have it all buttoned up if I don't want to anything to be seen. I can just show the Class A if I want to or I can do the whole bit like I did at the meet with the rear seat down and the trunk open. 

Mark used 2 fans in a push-pull configuration that is only activated if the stereo is on. He installed LEDs that are connected to a switch that is only active if the trunk is open and the stereo is on. I think it was a brilliant design, and fantastic execution! It certainly exceeded my expectations. 

Old rack




























Once Mark got to this point, he deadened the trunk floor, and carpeted the floor before putting the spare back in. 

Build picks of the rack


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Mark also incorporated black plexi into the rack.














































Test fit with lights


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Inside - with the rear seat dropped down. 



















With lights on










Trunk


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Red lights inside of the amp - white LEDs off




























Again, Mark was able to visualize exactly the perfect solution to deliver exactly what I wanted even though I couldn't verbalize it. There are just as many amazing things in the amp rack build that you can't see as are visible. I'm extremely happy with the aesthetics and functionality of the build.


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

Drool


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

minibox said:


> Drool


And it sounds even more incredible than before.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

minibox said:


> Drool



When will you do this in person?


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Notloudenuf said:


> And it sounds even more incredible than before.



Thank you my friend!


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

bertholomey said:


> When will you do this in person?


Proper mental preparation is needed prior to spending time with the BRZ. I know I'm setting myself up for disappointment when I hop back in my driver. Maybe one of these days the stars will align, the Dr. will be available to start on the f-150 and my better half will ok the whole operation.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

minibox said:


> Proper mental preparation is needed prior to spending time with the BRZ. I know I'm setting myself up for disappointment when I hop back in my driver. Maybe one of these days the stars will align, the Dr. will be available to start on the f-150 and my better half will ok the whole operation.


I'll be in Winston tomorrow......maybe Friday as well  

I need to at least give you one of the meet discs  I might drop by Ember as well on Friday......see what Chris is up to.


----------



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

that is ridiculous. LOVE it. It looked awesome at the meet but with that lighting it takes it to another level.

crossing my fingers that I can post in here soon...


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

Now I'm really wanting to demo it again.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Looks absolutely outstanding Jay.


I suppose it's time I added the amazing work Mark did on my car as well. 



Here we go...

*Sail Panels:*










*A pillars:*













*Kick panel covers:*


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

*Trunk:* (This one will take a few more pics) Sorry for the low quality iPhone pics !


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

I think it should be noted that, while all of the work Mark did in my car is to an *uber* quality standard- He's also just a terrific guy to work with. He's always pushing to make things absolutely perfect and he will make- and if necessary REMAKE pieces until they are exactly the way they should be. He gave advice and assisted on parts of the installation I was working on as well. You can't really appreciate all of the install wisdom this guy has until you do some work alongside him. I learned quite a bit in the few days I was at the shop with Mark and I couldn't be happier with the whole experience. Mark is just an awesome dude- install or not.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

casey said:


> that is ridiculous. LOVE it. It looked awesome at the meet but with that lighting it takes it to another level.
> 
> crossing my fingers that I can post in here soon...


Thank you my friend......it will be real soon....I want to seem some awesome pics posted once you get it.


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

Maybe one day I get the cheddar up to get my pillars done 


Can't wait to get Mark to do them!


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

He does some awesome work

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^. Who did your Pioneer install? Pm me with your response please.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Coppertone said:


> ^^^. Who did your Pioneer install? Pm me with your response please.


Is this aimed at Captainobvious?


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

I would assume yours with the tasty stitched alcantara


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

captainobvious said:


> I would assume yours with the tasty stitched alcantara



Your Pioneer install is fancier than mine. ?


----------



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

I need to get something fancy done around mine too I do believe


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

captainobvious said:


> I think it should be noted that, while all of the work Mark did in my car is to an *uber* quality standard- He's also just a terrific guy to work with. He's always pushing to make things absolutely perfect and he will make- and if necessary REMAKE pieces until they are exactly the way they should be. He gave advice and assisted on parts of the installation I was working on as well. You can't really appreciate all of the install wisdom this guy has until you do some work alongside him. I learned quite a bit in the few days I was at the shop with Mark and I couldn't be happier with the whole experience. Mark is just an awesome dude- install or not.


Really nice install! How do you like those L3Pros?


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Bluenote said:


> Really nice install! How do you like those L3Pros?



Well, I haven't gotten to the tuning stage just yet, but I did demo these in my car for a few weeks to determine where I wanted to mount them and they really are great midranges. You don't see many people running these either.


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

Everything looks great guys! I'm glad I decided to have Mark do my pillars and door cards. I can't wait to get home and start my install!


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

kmbkk said:


> Everything looks great guys! I'm glad I decided to have Mark do my pillars and door cards. I can't wait to get home and start my install!


Be sure to post up pictures!


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

captainobvious said:


> Be sure to post up pictures!


Oh I will. I don't get home for a couple of months, but once I do I plan to do my complete install!


----------



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

Another flawless build by Mark in case anyone else needs reassurance:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...phoenix-gold-audible-physics-scan-exodus.html

Many fab pics throughout and a ton on the current last page(14 i think) Here are the finished product highlights below. None of the pics do it justice. I am going to have some pics taken of my car by a friend thats handy with a camera soon, which should help. Even better Im more than happy to show it off in person! Mark is definitely top notch. Not only is he great at what he does, He enjoys it and will not put out a sub par product. Hes a cool dude to cut up with as well. I never felt like I was just a customer but more of a friend which makes a huge difference as well


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Fantastic build - showcases so much skill - an incredibly aesthetic build utilizing top notch equipment - I'm certainly ready for a listen!


----------



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

bertholomey said:


> Fantastic build - showcases so much skill - an incredibly aesthetic build utilizing top notch equipment - I'm certainly ready for a listen!


Im ready whenever you are sir.


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

I finally received my A-pillars and door mounts from Mark and can also say everything is top-notch! Full disclosure, though, JPM Coachworks covered the pillars:


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

A-pillar close-up


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

Door mount close-up


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Damn, those look great !


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

captainobvious said:


> Damn, those look great !


Yes they do, thanks to Mark for building them! I just hope they sound as good as they look. If they do I'll be very pleased.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Is that Dyn Esotec gear btw?


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

captainobvious said:


> Is that Dyn Esotec gear btw?


No, it's PHD. I have the AF1.C tweeters.


----------

